# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدي الطبي >  >  كيف أطور من ذاكرتي (تحسين الذاكرة)........

## معتز المكى

*@




:wrd:




@



الجواب هنا في حال كانت مشاكل الذاكرة ليست صحية ، حيث ينصح لمن يعاني النسيان كثيراً بمراجعة الطبيب والخضوع للفحوصات المطلوبة حيث أن نقص بعض الفيتامينات يؤدي إلى مشاكل في الذاكرة. ولكن في حال لم تكن المشكلة صحية فننصح بما يلي:
- انتبه أكثر للأمور التي تريد تذكرها ، نبه نفسك على أهميتها مثل أن تقول لنفسك " يجب أن أخذ هذا الكتاب معي فهو مهم" ، أعد ذلك مرتين وثلاث.
- اربط الأمور ببعضها ، مثلاً لو كنت تحفظ مادة دراسية ما اربط النقاط بأمور أخرى مثل : (الشجر يفيد اللون الأخضر) أو هكذا.
- رتب حولك ، عادة النظام حول الإنسان يساعده على الاستذكار الأسهل.
- كن إيجابياً دوماً وتجنب الحزن من دون سبب.
- أعطِ نفسك دقائق للاستيقاظ فالنهوض مباشرة من السريع عند فتح الأعين بعد النوم يساهم بعدم راحة في الدماغ ، دائماً انتظر قليلاً (3 دقائق تعتبر مدة مثالية) ثم تحرك.
- أقنع نفسك أن لديك ذاكرة ممتازة ، فالخوف من النسيان يسبب النسيان.
- حاول ربط الذاكرة دوماً بالصور وليس بالكلام.
- العب العاب الكومبيوتر المتعلقة بالذاكرة مثل تذكر الصور.
- حاول القراءة أكثر ، واحفظ بعض المقاطع مما تقرأ




( منقول للفائدة )



*

----------

